# M3 19" or 18"



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello, 
I am asking for your opinion and advice on the 18" and 19" M3 wheels. I am ordering an M3 coupe and I live in Germany. I have fully loaded my M3 but I have decided to go with the standard 18" wheels with the idea that I can upgrade later if need be. I have noticed that you can't tell the difference between the 18" and 19" unless you really look. I am asking this. The 19" are an extra 1700 dollars to buy. Do you think it is worth the extra 1700 to purchase 1 more inch for a wheel. Please tell me your advice on this one. What are the pros and cons of each?
Thanks,
Soldier from Germany


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The 19s are WAY easier to clean and do look pretty different, IMHO. On the other hand, there are lots of options if you get something else.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

troymerritt said:


> Hello,
> I am asking for your opinion and advice on the 18" and 19" M3 wheels. I am ordering an M3 coupe and I live in Germany. I have fully loaded my M3 but I have decided to go with the standard 18" wheels with the idea that I can upgrade later if need be. I have noticed that you can't tell the difference between the 18" and 19" unless you really look. I am asking this. The 19" are an extra 1700 dollars to buy. Do you think it is worth the extra 1700 to purchase 1 more inch for a wheel. Please tell me your advice on this one. What are the pros and cons of each?
> Thanks,
> Soldier from Germany


This can be argued six ways from Sunday...

If you get 18"s, you can always upgrade and use the OEM as track wheels. In hindsight, I wish that I had done this. Another option is to sell them to someone else like me, and use the proceeds to defray the new package's cost....18" tires are a bit cheaper, and easier to find in stock.

If you get 19's, your outlay is only $1,700 right now. Good aftermarket wheels/tires are gonna run you at least $2,500. At LEAST that. Probably more. The 19's are not bad bad wheels at all, and they fill up the wheel wells so nicely! So, if you think you can live with them, this isn't a bad choice either.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I am probably one of the odd balls around here, but I don't like the look of the 19s. To me they look excessively large and slightly overdone. Almost like that Impala wagon pic in the other thread sitting on the 20" wheels. The 18s in my eyes look perfect. 

Also consider that you won't be stationed in Germany for ever, and when you come back to the US you might want a little more sidewall on your tires. That extra little rubber will protect the rims and keep you from losing any fillings in your teeth as you pound your way over pot holes/espansion joints/cracks.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Also consider that you won't be stationed in Germany for ever, and when you come back to the US you might want a little more sidewall on your tires. That extra little rubber will protect the rims and keep you from losing any fillings in your teeth as you pound your way over pot holes/espansion joints/cracks.


The 18" option does ride _slightly_ softer...very slightly.

I ordered the 19" wheels mostly on principle b/c they are forged. There is no way to get aftermarket forged wheels with tires for even close to the price. The 19" are easier to clean than the 18" which was a factor for me also :eeps:

As much as I like the 19", I am greatly dissapointed in the tire selection and to be honest I'm not sure I would make the same decision if I were to order again...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

as said above, tire selection is greatly reduced in the 19's... hell 20's seem to have more choice!
I did what you are doing and wound up saving the 1.7k for some aftermarket wheels that I loved. I did not really like the OEM 18's or 19's.

So as you can see in the sig, I have bumped up to 19's now and am over the moon with these wheels!


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> I am probably one of the odd balls around here, but I don't like the look of the 19s. To me they look excessively large and slightly overdone. Almost like that Impala wagon pic in the other thread sitting on the 20" wheels. The 18s in my eyes look perfect.


My thoughts exactly. If the M3 came standard with the 19" wheels and I had to pay extra for the 18" wheels, I would pay that cost. The 18" wheels look perfect on the M3.


----------



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

*Wow, awesome wheels*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> as said above, tire selection is greatly reduced in the 19's... hell 20's seem to have more choice!
> I did what you are doing and wound up saving the 1.7k for some aftermarket wheels that I loved. I did not really like the OEM 18's or 19's.
> 
> So as you can see in the sig, I have bumped up to 19's now and am over the moon with these wheels!


Dude, those wheels are awesome looking. What kind are they and how much do they cost for complete set. Those wheels are totally awesome. Thanks for the advice. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

troymerritt said:


> Dude, those wheels are awesome looking. What kind are they and how much do they cost for complete set. Those wheels are totally awesome. Thanks for the advice. :thumbup:


RAC Monolites

www.racwheels.com


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

My opinion:

If you are getting the 19" *CSL style wheel* - go with it, they are a HOT ticket.

If not then I prefer the look of the 18" M3 wheel over the similiar looking 19" M3 wheel.

I chose the 18"'s for my winters and then ordered BBS 19"'s for summer and am happy.

Either way Congrats & enjoy !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

atyclb said:


> RAC Monolites
> 
> www.racwheels.com


yup, what he said... :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

xfactor said:


> The 18" wheels look perfect on the M3.


 :thumbup:


----------



## svb (Jul 21, 2004)

*disagree*

19" all the way man. I just picked up my silver grey 04 with 19s and it looks stunning


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

*Aaaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!*

One thing to consider about 19"s.....curb rash. I just did about a third on one of the front wheels.

I want to cry.  Wasnt't there a rash repair link around here somewhere?


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

troymerritt said:


> Hello,
> I am asking for your opinion and advice on the 18" and 19" M3 wheels. I am ordering an M3 coupe and I live in Germany. I have fully loaded my M3 but I have decided to go with the standard 18" wheels with the idea that I can upgrade later if need be. I have noticed that you can't tell the difference between the 18" and 19" unless you really look. I am asking this. The 19" are an extra 1700 dollars to buy. Do you think it is worth the extra 1700 to purchase 1 more inch for a wheel. Please tell me your advice on this one. What are the pros and cons of each?
> Thanks,
> Soldier from Germany


The 19" look awesome. We got them, no regrets. The way to go.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Wasnt't there a rash repair link around here somewhere?


The repair is for painted wheels. The 19" are polished.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Does ayone have a picture of the 18" whells and the 19" whells to compare on looks?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> Does ayone have a picture of the 18" whells and the 19" whells to compare on looks?












Alex


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Thanks, oh and I can spell wheels now also!

And corret me if I am wrong, is the 18" on the Silver Gray car and the 19" on the white car?

If that is so then my vote is the 18".

Cheers!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> Thanks, oh and I can spell wheels now also!
> 
> And corret me if I am wrong, is the 18" on the Silver Gray car and the 19" on the white car?
> 
> ...


You're right, 18s on the SG, 19s on the AW.

Alex


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

Is it possible to get the 19's in the same finish as the 18's?

I like the 19's best when they are dirty and not so polished looking.

I may be ordering an M3 this week and am going through the same 18 vs. 19 debate.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

if you are ordering an M3 get the Sport package and you then get the CSL type wheels and it will become moot! :thumbup:

AFIK, you would have to have the wheels replated locally if you wanted to get the Chrome Shadow look on the 19's.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Get these. BBS Racing wheel made out of magnesium.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

Those are really nice and I'm sure, expensive. My problem is that I am going to lease the car, so buying aftermarket wheels does not make sense.


----------

